# Its Christmas for you when.......



## Ron Burgundy (7 Nov 2008)

For me its when i see the Budweiser advert on the tv


----------



## ney001 (7 Nov 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> For me its when i see the Budweiser advert on the tv



himself starts admiring drills and other stupid tools never to see the light of day again!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (7 Nov 2008)

I try not to notice for as long as possible apart from the obligatory "Christmas ads but it's only October!!" type of comments.

I get the warm glow-ey christmasy feeling when I go to see the kids in a nativity or similar.


----------



## TarfHead (7 Nov 2008)

When I buy something with the express intention of using it for a Christmas present. This year it was September - new personal best  !


----------



## deedee80 (7 Nov 2008)

After my Birthday which is in November...one celebration over now on to the next woohoo


----------



## Betsy Og (7 Nov 2008)

In secondary school - when we had mass in the local catherdal, think it used to be 18th December, the day we broke up, all exams done.

In college and when worked in Dublin - driving back to the sticks, "Drivin home for Christmas" on the radio, echoes of the ESB ad ("think I'm going back....)

Now - cheesy but good craic work presents - cheer as you get the blow up doll/gay mag stuff -  and then everyone legs it home on a half day for the hols (usually the exhaustion tempers real enjoyment of the festive feeling for a day or two).


----------



## shootingstar (7 Nov 2008)

The "Drivin home for Christmas" song really does it for me. 

does anyone remember the Penneys advert on TV years ago.

"""Penny`s,  got a whole lota things for christmas, got a lot for the family... got a lot.... la la la la la la""""


----------



## truthseeker (7 Nov 2008)

shootingstar said:


> The "Drivin home for Christmas" song really does it for me.
> 
> does anyone remember the Penneys advert on TV years ago.
> 
> """Penny`s,  got a whole lota things for christmas, got a lot for the family... got a lot.... la la la la la la""""



Thats it for me too


----------



## PM1234 (7 Nov 2008)

When I hear 'Fairytale of New York' being played in pubs


----------



## PaddyW (8 Nov 2008)

Hate that song.. Sorry!


----------



## Havana (8 Nov 2008)

...I can smell it in the air. I swear I can!!!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (8 Nov 2008)

PM1234 said:


> When I hear 'Fairytale of New York' being played in pubs



I played it at a wedding last week, it was requested the couple


----------



## Ancutza (8 Nov 2008)

....it starts snowing around the end of November, you can't find the car in the morning cos they all look the same covered in white stuff and, when you finally find it, all the doors are frozen shut and you end up wiggling through the boot in a Michelin man suit... Gawd! It's coming isn't it!?


----------



## Bubbly Scot (8 Nov 2008)

Coming up to my first christmas in Ireland a friend sent me a text "Late Late Toy show on tonight, bit if a tradition for kids in Ireland to stay up".

That for me was the arrival of Christmas that year (and we still watch the show every year)


----------



## Celtwytch (10 Nov 2008)

It used to be when the Coca-Cola ad came on, back when they had that wonderful one with the song "the holidays are coming" and the Coke trucks are all lit up.  Sadly, they don't use that one any more  Nowadays, it's when I start decorating my house for Christmas


----------



## shootingstar (10 Nov 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Thats it for me too



D`ha think we should write to Penneys Marketing Dept ???? go on please say yes


----------



## truthseeker (10 Nov 2008)

shootingstar said:


> d`ha Think We Should Write To Penneys Marketing Dept ???? Go On Please Say Yes



Yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shootingstar (10 Nov 2008)

If i have time this afternoon i`ll think about it. LOl... 

Bet their marketing campaign for christmas is already completed...

Just to add, was at a jumblesale yesterday in Ballyvourney and bought some fantastic xmas prezzies. Spent about €25... Bargain...


----------



## Teabag (10 Nov 2008)

...when you have stripped to the Speedos and dived into the sea at Salthill on Christmas morning, you are too cold to scream and your gonads have disappeared...

it gets better and better from that point...


----------



## mell61 (11 Nov 2008)

the first mince pie - only to be purchased in December mind you (none of the Oct/Nov supply please), gently heated with a small bit of cream and a coffee... usually while listening to tyres squelching outside as cars drive by in the rain / sleet!
When you can't find a chicken in the supermarket, and there is an avalanche of frozen turkey as you hunt around!
Adults wandering around muttering things like 'wii fit board', 'iggle piggle blanket'...  while wincing as they realise the cost of filling a stocking now matches the cost of filling the heating oil tank!


----------



## shootingstar (11 Nov 2008)

mell61 said:


> the first mince pie - only to be purchased in December mind you (none of the Oct/Nov supply please), gently heated with a small bit of cream and a coffee... !




And its got to be Mr Kiplings...... *sighs*


----------



## Ron Burgundy (11 Nov 2008)

i think i'll add to mine.

When i get home on the night of the 23rd after my final gig and have 2 FULL days off


----------



## Bubbly Scot (11 Nov 2008)

Teabag said:


> ...when you have stripped to the Speedos and dived into the sea at Salthill on Christmas morning, you are too cold to scream and your gonads have disappeared...
> 
> it gets better and better from that point...


 
I'll take your word for it 

Are you the one that does thistles in the rain or am I confusing you with someone else?


----------



## Teabag (12 Nov 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Are you the one that does thistles in the rain or am I confusing you with someone else?



Yes I do 'thistles in the rain' but I would hope I am not the only one. Strictly a summer activity due to the lack of thistles at other times...


----------



## Newbie! (13 Nov 2008)

it's got to be the An Post ad......bit of an institution now.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (13 Nov 2008)

Newbie! said:


> it's got to be the An Post ad......bit of an institution now.


 
Don't know that one


----------



## gipimann (13 Nov 2008)

Presume it's the Snowman "walking in the air" advert, advertising the Christmas Stamp booklet?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (13 Nov 2008)

gipimann said:


> Presume it's the Snowman "walking in the air" advert, advertising the Christmas Stamp booklet?


 
Ah for Royal Post and not Án Post......right


----------



## Newbie! (13 Nov 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Ah for Royal Post and not Án Post......right



It is for An Post??


----------



## gipimann (13 Nov 2008)

Yep, our very own Postal Service uses the Snowman advert.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (13 Nov 2008)

gipimann said:


> Yep, our very own Postal Service uses the Snowman advert.


 
Wow i always think of the British post office when i think of it.


----------



## Blossy (14 Nov 2008)

mariah Careys ''all i want for christmas is uuuuu.uh uh uuuuu uuuuuuuuuuu''  when they play taht in the clubs, def the bud wieser add, the pennys add and the an post add!!! 

when your freezing, shopping in town in the dark, with all the street decorations lights on sitting outside a cafe having a coffee discussing your purchases with your girlfriends!!


----------



## shootingstar (14 Nov 2008)

awww man this thread rocks. I`m smiling to myself at my desk reading all the posts  yehhhh


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Nov 2008)

shootingstar said:


> awww man this thread rocks. I`m smiling to myself at my desk reading all the posts  yehhhh


 
so its working then. I broght up the Bud ad on youtube yesterday and made my smile on a bad day.

But i'm looking forward to the new year more, holidays on Jan 1


----------



## Caveat (14 Nov 2008)

*



Its Christmas for you when.......

Click to expand...

* 
... enforced jollity, annoying drunkenness, sickly sentimentality and panic buying becomes the norm.

 Bah humbug.


----------



## Jock04 (14 Nov 2008)

gipimann said:


> Yep, our very own Postal Service uses the Snowman advert.


 

Much prefer the Irn Bru version myself..........

(you need sound for the full effect)


http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=xfiqrkV_ZqI


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Nov 2008)

Quality.....trust you to come up with it Jock !!


----------



## Celtwytch (14 Nov 2008)

Speaking of An Post - I was checking their website this morning for something or other, and there was a picture of a snowman peeping through the letter box!  It then launches into a little slide show to advertise that the Christmas stamp booklet is out.  It must be Christmas ...


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Nov 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> Speaking of An Post - I was checking their website this morning for something or other, and there was a picture of a snowman peeping through the letter box! It then launches into a little slide show to advertise that the Christmas stamp booklet is out. It must be Christmas ...


 
No just checked the calander and its Nov 14


----------



## PMU (15 Nov 2008)

You know it's Christmas when Rod Stewart flogs another greatest hits album (same as the last ones) for the Christmas market:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B001DMJAMI


----------



## shootingstar (16 Nov 2008)

Caveat said:


> ... enforced jollity, annoying drunkenness, sickly sentimentality and panic buying becomes the norm.
> 
> Bah humbug.




Get off this thread Caveat !!!!


----------



## Caveat (17 Nov 2008)

shootingstar said:


> Get off this thread Caveat !!!!


 
 Sorry!

OK, to balance it up a bit at least I get time off work and there's plenty of food around.

And yes if I'm honest, the _Budweiser _ad does go a little way to gently thawing my otherwise steely, frozen anti-yuletide heart.


----------



## Niall M (17 Nov 2008)

For me its when Mrs M wants to start watching Miracle on 34th Street, I expect her to ask can we watch it any day now....


----------



## delboy159 (17 Nov 2008)

When I get to crack open my first bottle of Erdinger Winterbrew... In previous years that could have been a week or to ago, this year it may well be Christmas day!


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Nov 2008)

Caveat said:


> And yes if I'm honest, the _Budweiser _ad does go a little way to gently thawing my otherwise steely, frozen anti-yuletide heart.


This one, I take it?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Nov 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> This one, I take it?


 
yeah thats it


----------



## Ron Burgundy (20 Nov 2008)

ok we've taken a step closer to the big day.

Star Bucks have broght out there snow flake covered cups and special mochas


----------



## Celtwytch (20 Nov 2008)

And the old Coca Cola ad is back!  Yay!!!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (20 Nov 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> And the old Coca Cola ad is back! Yay!!!


 

When !! what station ???


----------



## Celtwytch (20 Nov 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> When !! what station ???


 
Not 100% sure, but it was either Living or one of the RTEs.  I saw the abbreviated version of it on Tuesday evening


----------



## Celtwytch (21 Nov 2008)

Update: RTE 2 showed the Coca Cola ad last night


----------



## sandrat (21 Nov 2008)

got chinese take away last night and got given some kind of keyring dangly thing and greeted with "merry christmas and happy new year"

Did I miss the rest of november?


----------



## Celtwytch (24 Nov 2008)

sandrat said:


> got chinese take away last night and got given some kind of keyring dangly thing


 
What number is that on the menu?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (25 Nov 2008)

I noticed at the weekend that coke are teasing us with a sec here and there of the advert. Very clever.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (1 Dec 2008)

Budweiser Advert just after being on, so Crimbo has begun for me

Oh and i heard the An Post advert on the radio today as well with the Aled Jones music !!


----------



## DavyJones (1 Dec 2008)

This morning I heard, driving home for Christmas as I went to pull one of the lads from a ditch, he put his van in it with the help of some ice.

can't wait for the holidays.


----------



## woodbine (1 Dec 2008)

it's christmas for me ONLY when the tree goes up. (Saturday hopefully if i can find a decent specimen.) It doesn't matter that the house is already full of presents. I refuse to wrap them until the decorations are up, Nat King Cole is singing about chestnuts and a christmas candle is lit.

can't wait til the weekend.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (2 Dec 2008)

tree is going up in our house on Monday. Just can't put it up before the 8th ( being a cluchie and all )


----------



## Simeon (2 Dec 2008)

Hey Ron, with your surname I would have thought of French peasant rather than Culchie


----------



## Ron Burgundy (2 Dec 2008)

Simeon said:


> Hey Ron, with your surname I would have thought of French peasant rather than Culchie


 
No no no culchie and proud

But my white shoes do get dirty in the farm yard


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Dec 2009)

No sign of the Budweiser advert yet


----------



## Caveat (17 Dec 2009)

No - I haven't seen it either.  Surprising.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Dec 2009)

It better hurry up and come on or i'm not taking out my Chritsmas jumper and the turkey can stay in the butchers !!


----------



## becky (17 Dec 2009)

Can’t believe no one has mentioned the cornflakes one with the little one in the pink suit going ho ho ho..


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Dec 2009)

No sign of Penneys ad either on tv or radio !


----------



## Celtwytch (17 Dec 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> No sign of Penneys ad either on tv or radio !


 
I've heard it on the radio a few times already.  Not a clue what station, though.

Coca Cola ad has been on for weeks, though - woo hoo!  (and only 1 viewing of the other one with the girl growing up and getting a bottle of Coke from Santa every year)


----------



## Betsy Og (17 Dec 2009)

Remember the Eircom ad (I think) where the little tot goes "Santy" and points at the plastic toy telephone


----------



## Ron Burgundy (22 Dec 2009)

still waiting.......


----------



## Caveat (22 Dec 2009)

Shhhh...just close your eyes Ron.  You just need to _*believe*_.


"Da nana nana nana - nananana

Da nana nana nana - nananana

Dan na na naaa na  - nananana

na na na na na na na na (ding dong ding dong ding dong ding dong)

etc"

 Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (22 Dec 2009)

Never i need to see it.

At leasty i heard the Penneys one on Sunday !!


----------



## Firefly (22 Dec 2009)

Saw the Cornflakes one the other night - brill.


----------



## BONDGIRL (23 Dec 2009)

see millions of cars in car parks at shopping centres with crazy people going on PEAK times to shop!?


----------

